# Europe Touring



## 124186 (Jun 2, 2009)

What do members prefer as the payment option these days. I have read a lot about the Lloyds TSB Travel Card, on which you pre-pay a given amount of sterling converted to Euros, no doubt with exchange rate costs. This card is valid for two years, does not provide interest, and costs £7.50. I also note that this card cannot be used at the automated fuel stations that are so popular abroad ! So for motor-homers it really defeats the purpose.

How many people still use cash, or foreign currency traveller cheques, which in some areas are free to obtain, although at a less favourable exchange rate; and how many people use their U.K. credit cards, which of course cost an arm and a leg when converted into sterling.

I have only used automated fuel stations a couple of times, and on one occasion the owner provided assistance. Do U.K. credit cards work in these, can you use cash in the slot; and has anyone who has really got into trouble managed to persuade a local to use his card to fill your tank, in exchange for local currency that you are carrying.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Good old Nationwide Flex Account Debit Card for me.

Works in atms, gas stations, shops, restaurants. tolls.
A god exchange rate and no charges (changing this year outside Europe).


I once made a mistake and pulled the wrong card from my wallet, Abbey instead of Nationwide, I only wanted a bit of cash, 50 Euro, and Abbey charged me £1:50 for that senior moment.


----------



## hiker (Jun 22, 2008)

There are several of these pre-pay cards around - even Tesco do one! We use the Caxtonfx card - nothing to pay to obtain the card, but minimum load of 150 euros per time (there's a related card with no minimum, but you have to pay to obtain it). It seems to be a good exchange rate, but you don't get interest on the cash left on the card until your next trip! You can transfer funds from a debit card online or by text message.

There's been a lot of discussion on this on the forum - someone has pointed out that the cash being held isn't protected in case of financial problems by the group running the card scheme - but we just top up by text when necessary. 

Haven't tried it in many automatic fuel pumps - one Carrefour one didn't accept it - normally manage to refuel when the cash desk is open.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

tonyt said:


> Good old Nationwide Flex Account Debit Card for me.
> 
> Works in atms, gas stations, shops, restaurants. tolls.
> A god exchange rate and no charges (changing this year outside Europe).


totally agree


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

We use our Debit card abroad, it works in the 24/7 automated petrol stations, we can always draw cash at a cash point when needed, saves us having to carry large sums of cash and can be carried on ones person well hidden, one hopes that anyway. :wink: :wink: We do start off with some cash which we buy at the Post Office.It is convenient for us and worth the cost of the exchange rate charge.


cabby


----------



## hiker (Jun 22, 2008)

PS The Caxtonfx card charges 2 euros to withdraw cash from an ATM


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Definitely Nationwide Flixi account, I have used numerous and recently took the advice gained on here and opened a flexi account, I have now arrived in Greece where I can access my Flexi account via internet quite easily, I was astonished to see that I have had exchange rates of as much as 1.18 and none below 1.16 on my months journey here, That is without doubt better than anything I have had before, and what is more NO CHARGES, Fantastic


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

We use Nationwide Flexi Visa Debit Card for cash via ATM, and a Nationwide Visa Credit for all other transactions like diesel, site fee's and supermarket shopping when ever possible.

Withdrawing cash in the Euro cash Zone is no real problem, as we can always use it next year. Visiting other countries we don't want to be left with a wad of notes and coin we may never need again.

Today, we entered into the Czech and it's difficult to know how much cash to get out of the ATM, so we I drew 1000 Czech Koruna then worked out it was roughly £30 and had to get a few thousand more. You've got to laugh, it's a steep learning curve but enjoyable.


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

Nationwide Flexi account debit card for us. Used happily now for 3 months in France, Spain and Portugal. No charges, no horrid rip off exchange rates. We do have a Nationwide Visa credit card but would only use that for large purchases or in an emergency.

However, do not chance British cards in the 24 hour automated gas stations as I am assured that UK cards don't work well in them. That from someone who lives in France so I did take note.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

colonel said:


> However, do not chance British cards in the 24 hour automated gas stations as I am assured that UK cards don't work well in them. That from someone who lives in France so I did take note.


Well that just goes to show............
I just got back from a French trip, used my NW Flex at 3 diffent 24 hour gas stations (all Champion cos they were the cheapest) - no problem at all in fact 2 of the 3 has instructions in English.


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

> Today, we entered into the Czech and it's difficult to know how much cash to get out of the ATM, so we I drew 1000 Czech Koruna then worked out it was roughly £30 and had to get a few thousand more. You've got to laugh, it's a steep learning curve but enjoyable.


Haha we did the same last year, just stood there looking at the cash machine. Didn't know what a Koruna was worth.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

My Abbey Zero card worked a treat in a deserted Carrefour fuel station last Sunday.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

We have just returned from a months trip round France, used the Nationwide debit card for all purchaces, bought diesel using the card at Carrefore, L'Eclerc and Auchan with no problem, the last 2 at L'Eclerc and Auchan where automatic as the supermarkets were closed.
Have used it on our trips to the Far East and New Zealand but as they are now charging will have to look for another card.
Cheers Sid


----------



## hiker (Jun 22, 2008)

*Caxtonfx*

Another note - have just had an email from Caxton - they're abolishing their ATM charges from 10th July!


----------

